

8 Big Eating Mistakes You Are Still Making - german
http://www.diethack.com/2008/02/8-big-eating-mistakes-you-are-still.html

======
mnemonicsloth
This information is too important to get second-hand on the web. Go straight
to the source. _Cosmopolitan_ magazine can be purchased at the checkout
counter of your local supermarket.

------
thaumaturgy
Ugh. Article is bunk, and I really wish nutritionists and dieticians and their
ilk would stop trying to convince people that they only need to eat something
else to feel 100% better.

The most important thing you can do for your health -- and I'll tie this in to
entrepeneurism in a moment -- is get some regular exercise. It doesn't have to
be at the gym, for 6 hours a week, either.

I used to hang with a bunch of rock climbers. Some of them prided themselves
on their dirtbag scavenging habits, and they ate some pretty gnarly gruel.
But, they were fit. In many cases, they could have been models for anatomy
lessons. Their health had almost nothing to do with what they were eating, and
much more to do with the regular exercise they got.

So, if I'm having trouble getting focused, I'll go for a walk. I walk down to
the local gas station for a soda, or the store for some groceries -- both
about a half mile out is all -- and it gives me plenty of time to get away
from the work and the computer and refocus a little. I get back to the desk, I
feel a lot better, and I'm ready to roll on the next project.

Forget this diet crap. Go find an excuse to walk somewhere regularly.

~~~
jkkramer
"Their health had almost nothing to do with what they were eating" -- It's
good to be young, isn't it? As you get older, the effects of what you put into
your body become more immediate, even when you exercise.

Still, most diet advice is useless. Here's the only advice you need: "Eat
food. Not too much. Mostly plants." Quoted from a NYT article:
[http://www.nytimes.com/2007/01/28/magazine/28nutritionism.t....](http://www.nytimes.com/2007/01/28/magazine/28nutritionism.t.html)

~~~
phil
He's expanded that article into a book: [http://www.amazon.com/Defense-Food-
Eaters-Manifesto/dp/15942...](http://www.amazon.com/Defense-Food-Eaters-
Manifesto/dp/1594201455)

In it, there's a great heuristic for walking out of your local supermarket
carrying food (as opposed to processed "edible foodlike substances"): shop
near the edges.

------
bayareaguy
Another oldie but goodie:

The Hacker's Diet - How to lose weight and hair through stress and poor
nutrition - by John Walker.

<http://www.fourmilab.ch/hackdiet>

~~~
TheTarquin
Amen. A great book that's been good motivation for me, if nothing else.

Someone's also helpfully put the tools that the book describes online at
<http://infohost.nmt.edu/~carmiac/whdt/whdt.cgi>

~~~
bayareaguy
Hmm.. I bet a suitably enhanced version of this would make a good YC startup.

~~~
TheTarquin
I've actually been thinking about that. I was thinking of a more general
personal metrics site, though. Weight, personal finances, freethrow
percentage, whatever you want to track, give people the tools they need to
track whatever needs tracked in their lives.

Figure it's worth jotting down in the "any other ideas" section of the app,
anyway.

------
staunch
Only advice I have is tying to cut sugar out of your diet as much as possible.
I _never_ eat cookies, donuts, cake, sugared soda (only diet rarely), candy
bars, sweet coffee, etc. I have a bit of a sweet tooth and even I can do it
(it gets easy after a while). You can't get really fit without exercise, but
at least without eating significant amounts of sugar you can prevent yourself
from getting too chunky.

~~~
kingnothing
Sugar does not make you fat. Fat does not make you fat. Carbohydrates do not
make you fat. Protein does not make you fat. Food does not make you fat.

The ONLY thing that makes you fat is eating more calories than you spend
during a day.

Want to lose weight? It's easy -- eat less. Add exercise so you lose mostly
fat and less muscle, otherwise you'll end up "skinny fat."

~~~
staunch
Heavily sugared food and drink is the easiest way to massively increase the
number of calories you take in per day. It's also the easiest way to decrease
it. That's all I'm saying.

~~~
kingnothing
I agree with that, I just don't want people here who are trying to be
healthier to get the wrong info. It's something I see on a large number of
sites I visit, so I try to clarify things like that when I see them. :-)

------
mironathetin
If this is something people still do, they did not understand a thing about
healthy food at all.

------
Laurentvw
Am I the only one here who wants to GAIN weight?

------
bocajuniors
i think one of the best things you can do for your health is to pick up
flyfishing.if you avoid fishing when it's too sunny.

~~~
bocajuniors
even better:kayakflyfishing

------
curi
Mistake 1: Dieting

~~~
spot35
I agree. To a point. You shouldn't diet to lose weight, but you should have a
diet that gives you all your required nutrients. If your 'diet' only gives you
stuff that's high in fat and sugar, you're going to get fat. If your 'diet'
only gives you salad, you're going to get malnourished and waste away.

